# Mark Sqkcrk this is for you



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No Photos seen.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Coming ice age, global warming, global cooling, climate change. Bologna! 


Mike


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Mark its a picture of some palm trees


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry, I think I am doing everything right, is it not finding the page?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

B Reeves said:


> Mark its a picture of some palm trees


That's sposed 2 make me feel whut? You guys must think I'm low on Vt D or sumthin'. 

That quote was at the heading of our Church Bulletin the week that our Minister's Sermon was "Shhh......Listen". Twas about Silence.

Thanks. Send me some warm CA or FL beach sand. So I can throw it out onto the snow.



Bee Happy


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Mark,
If you need some sun, & palm trees. You can pitch a tent in my back yard. The last 3 weeks have been beautiful. 30's at night mid 60's in the days. Maybe I better let you in the house at night.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

B Reeves photo :thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looked like a photo of a Mickey D's 2Me. 

Thanks guys. I feel better now. It's actually sand and the wind in the palm trees that is silence become visible. Sorry Max.


----------

